
Identity and Bank Data of 130M Indians Leaked Online: Report[PDF] #AadhaarFail - anivar
http://cis-india.org/internet-governance/information-security-practices-of-aadhaar-or-lack-thereof-a-documentation-of-public-availability-of-aadhaar-numbers-with-sensitive-personal-financial-information/at_download/file
======
anivar
It is 1/10th of India's Population/ #aadhaarEpicFail

------
lioeters
Interesting topic, but please add [pdf] to the title.

~~~
anivar
Done

~~~
lioeters
Thank you, I read through it since then, and it was a well-researched and
shocking report about the mismanagement of private data. I'm surprised it
didn't get more attention from the privacy-conscious crowd here. Perhaps
readers are less likely to directly download a PDF.

The paper might have better exposure/interest if you could find an HTML
page/article describing the paper. I would recommend reposting it, I believe
it's within forum guidelines, when a relevant article is not noticed, you can
repost it.

------
aneeshnl
That's huge.

